# Roadmaster paint question



## VicTala (Nov 30, 2020)

Hey guys new to this site and to keeping paint on bikes. Normally I sandblast and repaint or powder coat however I've been getting some old the roadmasters and was told not to repaint them. Here's my question how do you guys revive the paint on these old bikes? I have a 47 Roadmaster right now. I was going to use citric acid on all the chrome parts and when I look at the paint it is in pretty beat-up shape has got some scratches in it chips Etc. I was told to polish it and compounded however even looking at the chain guard when I remove the rust off the chain guard half of it is painted and half of it will be bare metal. What's your advice on that.
Also what do you guys do about seat covering this one is peeling pretty much shot.


----------



## cbustapeck (Nov 30, 2020)

Is that a Luxury Liner? The chain guard is wrong, but the fender and rack are right, from what I can tell


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 30, 2020)

Is that 16d nail holding the rear carrier to the frame?  :eek:  I personally won't spend my time trying to bring back the old paint when it's pretty much wasted. If the bike is worth saving as original and I could get my investment back plus enough to pay for my time and expense, I might consider doing a paint clean up. And then it all depends on how common the bike is.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2020)

It really depends on what your goal is here. If it’s a flip do absolutely nothing. Spending money or time on this bike will net you nothing. If you want to keep it as a rider I’d just clean and service. A pro seat recover will be a minimum of $200-250 once you factor in shipping. V/r Shawn


----------



## VicTala (Dec 1, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Is that 16d nail holding the rear carrier to the frame?  :eek:  I personally won't spend my time trying to bring back the old paint when it's pretty much wasted. If the bike is worth saving as original and I could get my investment back plus enough to pay for my time and expense, I might consider doing a paint clean up. And then it all depends on how common the bike is.



Nailed it!


----------



## VicTala (Dec 1, 2020)

cbustapeck said:


> Is that a Luxury Liner? The chain guard is wrong, but the fender and rack are right, from what I can tell



Yes it doesn't have that sharp bend on the chain guard with that flat front like the luxury liner.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 13, 2020)

VicTala said:


> Hey guys new to this site and to keeping paint on bikes. Normally I sandblast and repaint or powder coat however I've been getting some old the roadmasters and was told not to repaint them. Here's my question how do you guys revive the paint on these old bikes? I have a 47 Roadmaster right now. I was going to use citric acid on all the chrome parts and when I look at the paint it is in pretty beat-up shape has got some scratches in it chips Etc. I was told to polish it and compounded however even looking at the chain guard when I remove the rust off the chain guard half of it is painted and half of it will be bare metal. What's your advice on that.
> Also what do you guys do about seat covering this one is peeling pretty much shot.
> 
> View attachment 1309442
> ...



Hey Vic, welcome to the CABE. I have several old Roadmaster bikes my self and what I normally do with my bikes is just wipe down the frames with Marvels Mystery oil. This brings back some of the luster to the paint and acts as a preservative too. If the paints to far gone, depending if I plann to keep it I take the old paint off as much as I can and rattle can paint job. If I sell it, I leave them as is. Hope this helps. Razin.


----------

